# Sawing some cherry today.



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

This log started at 30" on the small end X 10 ft., I had to split it because it was just to big for the mill, so I ripped it with the chain saw so the big section was right at 20" and set that ripped edge to log post, the pictures are after I took a couple boards off. This is the butt log, ive got 2 more upper logs (next log is 26" small end) to cut + som limb logs that are 14 to 16 dia. . This was one big cherry tree. Thanks 4 lookin Mike


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

She's a beauty alright - good job.

My first mill was an LM2000. I like your water tank -- and the shroud clamping system is pretty trick, too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice. I rarely get to mill large cherry, I like the pictures. You had to rip a 30"er ? What size log will that mill handle and how wide of a cut can you make ?

I glossed over ''small end'' 30. I am still curious about log size/cut width though.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*cherry log*



Daren said:


> Nice. I rarely get to mill large cherry, I like the pictures. You had to rip a 30"er ? What size log will that mill handle and how wide of a cut can you make ?
> 
> I glossed over ''small end'' 30. I am still curious about log size/cut width though.


 Yep had to rip it, I told this guy I could cut up to 24" he says the widest part was 26" so I tell him I would cut it, just have to notch for the guides, he brings them out and theres a 30":thumbdown:. Norwood says it will cut 28", but the max. blade height is 24", at 28" then its a 4" slab 1st cut and that stinks. It will cut a 18" board. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

